# Speed up your Vista downloads.



## Eclecticos (May 24, 2008)

As you may have noticed Microsoft still limits your half-open (incomplete/syn packets) connection attempts per second that the system can make. Microsoft has done this since Windows XP Service Pack 2 to keep your computer from being used by dangerous programs such as worms that scan the internet to infect more systems and to keep your computer from being a host of a Bot that connects to IRC that accepts commands to launch Distributed Denial Of Service Attacks (DDoS) against other people and companies they do not like.

Unfortunately for us and companies, this limit effects our internet by limiting the capability of P2P (Peer 2 Peer) applications like µTorrent, BitTorrent, BitComet, Azureus, BitSpirit, eMule (eDonkey network), BearShare, Direct Connect, DC++, ApexDC++, or even P2PTV such as PPLive, PPStream, Sopcast, TVAnts, Peer to Peer, Web server, FTP, and many other applications we love to use but cannot take full advantage of. Basically, you will make uTorrent faster as well as all these other apps you need. 

Vista TCP/IP and UAC AutoPatch 6.0 for Windows Vista x86 | x64.

Download <=-


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2008)

I also have this for Windows XP SP3 as when I upgraded from SP2 to SP3 my patch was gone.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2008)

Eclecticos said:


> As you may have noticed Microsoft still limits your half-open (incomplete/syn packets) connection attempts per second that the system can make. Microsoft has done this since Windows XP Service Pack 2 to keep your computer from being used by dangerous programs such as worms that scan the internet to infect more systems and to keep your computer from being a host of a Bot that connects to IRC that accepts commands to launch Distributed Denial Of Service Attacks (DDoS) against other people and companies they do not like.
> 
> Unfortunately for us and companies, this limit effects our internet by limiting the capability of P2P (Peer 2 Peer) applications like µTorrent, BitTorrent, BitComet, Azureus, BitSpirit, eMule (eDonkey network), BearShare, Direct Connect, DC++, ApexDC++, or even P2PTV such as PPLive, PPStream, Sopcast, TVAnts, Peer to Peer, Web server, FTP, and many other applications we love to use but cannot take full advantage of. Basically, you will make uTorrent faster as well as all these other apps you need.
> 
> ...



FYI, i just tried this one on Vista 64 SP1 and it DID NOT work. this patch is dated 5 of 2007. So, its quite old. Anyways, i ran the patch and rebooted, then it says that vista cannot verify the signature on tcpip.sys please insert your vista disk and do a recover. Pretty lame. So, it does not work for SP1. just to let you know. Anywho, the SP3 for XP patch i put up does however. Just change from 10 to 50. Or higher if you want.  Im now scanning for viruses or rootkits. blah blah


----------



## Eclecticos (May 25, 2008)

It worked fine for me. I have Windows Vista Ultimate x64. I skipped the UAC and auto-patched the new values. 
Looked for an updated version of the auto-patch, no dice.

Are you sure you used the x64 Patch? There are 2 patches included in the zip.


----------



## Eclecticos (May 25, 2008)

You can goto: \Windows\System32\drivers folder, right click on tcpip.sys and select Properties, 
then select previous versions and restore the old tcpip.sys

or

Run UndoPatch.bat included in the same zip file to restore original tcpip.sys (provided you don’t delete the backup tcpip.sys.original), uninstall and remove concurrent half-open TCP/IP connection limit setting in the registry, revert TCP/IP autotuning level to normal, and re-enable UAC.

Here is more info. Sorry it didn't work for you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 25, 2008)

why do i have a feeling that this "patch" will allow hackers to do all the bad things you mentioned.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2008)

Virus scans were clean. I also read one of the articles he posted that explains the problem I had about the digital signature. However, I think im going to stick with my default 10 connections, as the patch is going a little too deep for my liking in Vista. Anyways thanks.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 25, 2008)

its more like, if your computer is infected with something, it will drop the ability of your computer to infect other computers because it will only be able to connect to so many so fast, its purely a performance thing and there is no real use for it, heh its about as useless as trying to stop a flood with a bandaid
in winxp it was 100% safe to tweak that, honestly... i dont think its a good idea to do it, and windows XP professional had less of a limit anyhow, i dont know but i would think that vista business would have less of a limit there too

like, why they did it was they had like millions of boxes that were spreading virii and they slowed that down a little in an attempt to make spreading things like that a little easier to manage, i wonder if it actually put a dent in it, maybe, considering how fast they would spread without that, still, 10 concurrent connections lets you do things pretty quickly


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 25, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> its more like, if your computer is infected with something, it will drop the ability of your computer to infect other computers because it will only be able to connect to so many so fast, its purely a performance thing and there is no real use for it, heh its about as useless as trying to stop a flood with a bandaid
> in winxp it was 100% safe to tweak that, honestly... i dont think its a good idea to do it, and windows XP professional had less of a limit anyhow, i dont know but i would think that vista business would have less of a limit there too
> 
> like, why they did it was they had like millions of boxes that were spreading virii and they slowed that down a little in an attempt to make spreading things like that a little easier to manage, i wonder if it actually put a dent in it, maybe, considering how fast they would spread without that, still, 10 concurrent connections lets you do things pretty quickly



Well, I have installed the patch for XP3, and I do notice faster downloads. in Utorrent, it uses half open tcpip connections. Then default is set to 8, when you adjust to 50 with parallel with the tcpip patch, you do notice faster download speeds. For my xp for instance, it takes my speeds from avg. 300-350kbs to 500-550kbs.


----------



## Darknova (May 25, 2008)

the patch was original implemented because Microsoft couldn't get a defence to the Blaster worm out fast enough, so they limited it's effect by limiting the amount of connections you can make.

It is actually now entirely pointless, and has been made a "feature" of the higher up version of Vista. (IIRC, Basic has 10, and Ultimate has 25 or 30).

If you keep yourself protected then you can put this up to anything you feel necessary, although about 100 will actually give worse performance because of the overheads.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (May 27, 2008)

Eclecticos said:


> As you may have noticed Microsoft still limits your half-open (incomplete/syn packets) connection attempts per second that the system can make. Microsoft has done this since Windows XP Service Pack 2 to keep your computer from being used by dangerous programs such as worms that scan the internet to infect more systems and to keep your computer from being a host of a Bot that connects to IRC that accepts commands to launch Distributed Denial Of Service Attacks (DDoS) against other people and companies they do not like.
> 
> Unfortunately for us and companies, this limit effects our internet by limiting the capability of P2P (Peer 2 Peer) applications like µTorrent, BitTorrent, BitComet, Azureus, BitSpirit, eMule (eDonkey network), BearShare, Direct Connect, DC++, ApexDC++, or even P2PTV such as PPLive, PPStream, Sopcast, TVAnts, Peer to Peer, Web server, FTP, and many other applications we love to use but cannot take full advantage of. Basically, you will make uTorrent faster as well as all these other apps you need.
> 
> ...



Anyone have an alternate link for this download? I just tried it and it says it has exceeded its bandwidth


----------



## CrackerJack (May 27, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> why do i have a feeling that this "patch" will allow hackers to do all the bad things you mentioned.



cause it does, all this is doing is opening twice as many ports and tweaking the TCP settings


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 27, 2008)

O darn I did this through the registry...  good to see a program for it!


----------



## Braveheart (May 27, 2008)

will doing these decrease my ping?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 27, 2008)

70,000 That's just dumb!!

This is the README---
Patch updated 5/2/07
Patch Version 5.0
This is really easy to do.

Unpack the archive and run Patch32.bat (for x86) or Patch64.bat (for x64). 

Run UndoPatch.bat to uninstall concurrent half-open TCP/IP connection limit patch, 
and restore the original tcpip.sys, and registry setting.

Once installed you can have 70,000 half open connections, these connections 
are temp connections anyways, you can change the limit to any setting you want, 
go to run and type in regedit and navigate to 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\]
"TcpNumConnections"=dword:00011170
and edit this value to whatever amount of connections you need. 

Btw these half open connections are called Syn packets.

More information on TCP/IP @ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SYN_(TCP)

I have updated my patch so now it will give you the option to install the tcp/ip
patch as well as disabling UAC. If you dont want to disable uac after you patch
your max connections just press ctrl C when prompted and press y to terminate.

I have supplied uac_admin_on.reg and uac_admin_off.reg to click to easily enable and disable uac
for administrators after you patch your connections.

I have supplied uac_user_on.reg and uac_user_off.reg to click and easily enable and disable uac 
for user accounts after you patch your connections.

I hope you enjoy the patches, there are a few others out there that have others, but I assure you
this one is better, I constantly update it and fix bugs.

Any Questions or comments or new tweaks email me @ defcon@securevista.net and 
I'll let you post it on my site and I'll give you a *@securevista.net email account through 
Gmail @ mail.securevista.net.

Enjoy 

defcon aka ionstorm
http://securevista.net


----------

